# e-collar's



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I've had a tritronics classic 70 for quite a while and lost the transmitter in a pond this weekend. It was deep and mucky enough that I'm not going to be able to get it back. So, I'm in the market for a new mid range collar. I thought I'd see what everyone likes or has opinions on before I go get another one. All advice is appreciated.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

I picked up an Innotek ADV-300P on e-bay for $81 total (brand new and that pice included shipping). From what I have heard, they are all pretty much the same. So far with the training I have not needed to use it.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I wouldn't say they are all anywhere close to the same, but there are a few top brands that seem to produce solid products. I'm a fan of Tritronics, they have excellent hardware and customer service. If you liked yours, I'd say stick with them. Dogtra has a good rep also. I've heard mixed opinions on Innotek and it probably depends on how much you abuse the gear. Their more expensive collars seem hardy, but I have a few friends who have had bad luck with the entry level stuff. DT Systems is pretty good also.

My advice is to select something from a reputable manufacturer that meets your budget and that has the range, features, and transmitter size that works best for you. Some of the latest models, like a few of the Tritronics sets, allow you to marry additional collars to the transmitter. If you ever completely lost a collar, you could replace just the collar and not the transmitter too. Or, you could add collars later if you get more dogs.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

> I've had a tritronics classic 70 for quite a while and lost the transmitter in a pond this weekend.


You might give Collar Clinic a call. Tell them your story and see if they can't outfit you with a refurbished transmitter for your TT 70 at a decent price. They are great people to work with.

http://www.collarclinic.com/


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I like Jesse's idea. But if that doesn't work, Cabela's has a number of Tritronics in the bargain cave. 

However, I recommend one with a lanyard.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Just stay away from Innotek.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Why stay away from Innotek? I was at Cabelas (the Cabelas' collar is an Innotek), Sportsmans and petsmart and they all suggested the Innotek. The price and functions were the reasons that they all suggested them. Just curious. I have started to use my Innotek on Blue and he is responding great.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

Buying an Innotek collar is like buying a Korean made automobile... Suit yourself.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Deviant - not sure who you talked to at Cabela's who would have recommended an Innotek to you. All of the Cabela guys I know that work their steer everyone away from them. I own an innotek that I bought last winter for obediance training a dog - and it is junk. Sportdog just bought Innotek - so hopefully the quality of their products will either be improved, or their products dissolved.

I have a TriTronics Sport Upland G3 with beeper collar. I like it, and find it to be a simple product that is built to last. I also really like Dogtra products as well. Both products ere pretty mush designed by the same person. I like the feel of the dogtra transmitter more - but that is just me. I also have a sportdog inground containment system and think their products are alright as well.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

I was on a business trip to Phoenix and talked to the Cabelas guy there. He explained that the Cabelas brand is made by Innotek. I talked to a few friends and they also have Innoteks. Again, I do not think that there is a right or wrong as long as the product works as advertised. I asked around and everyone said good things about the other brands, but for the price, the Innotek was the better deal in my eyes. I have used it a few times over the last few days and am still happy with the performance. I think that it boils down to a personal preferance. Chevy vs. Ford....Innotek vs. the others. 

I must state that this is the first time that I have used a training collar. As an entry level collar, I have not been disappointed. After a few more months or years I might think different. My current dog is doing well and he has only needed correction a few times. As we progress to more challenging tasks, the Innotek might fail. If it does then I will put it back on e-bay and try to recoup my money and look for another brand.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Deviant - sorry dude - I shouldn't have assumed you went to the Lehi store. This TriTronics collar I have is my first training collar as well. I guess for a training collar I was a little nervous about getting one without really knowing how to use one. That is why I liked the TriTronics training DVD that came with it.

In all reality - as long as you have a training collar that works, and you use it properly, it doesn't matter which brand.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

SilverKitten73--No worries. Innotek has a dvd that comes with the collar also. I only use the collar as a last resort. The other day I said come and he ignored me. I said it again and he ignored me again. I "zapped him" as I said come again, and he came running in. I have noticed that he gets engrossed in what he is doing at that moment and he tunes everything else out. Only then do I "Zap" him to get him refocused. So far he has been zapped three times only. Actually I really hate using this thing, but as a first time hunting breed owner, I have noticed that they are very stubborn and head strong. I will say that he wants to please, but his attention span while training is about 15 miutes. That keeps his daily training sessions to about 10-15 minutes. When I take him out to the field, he is good the whole time (2-3 hours). Of course, I do not use the highest setting when using the collar. I use #3 on a scale of 1-7. That seems to be enough to get him back on the right track.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Chacoblue said:


> Just stay away from Innotek.


Amen!


----------

